# Copper fire pin Reo Mini



## RoSsIkId (8/5/15)

Good day ladies and gents.

What could cause the fire plate to snap at the battery.

Mine snaped off this afternoon. I used efest 18500 button top batteries.


----------



## Keyaam (8/5/15)

Pressing the fire button too hard causes the pin to break. One needs to press it gently.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre (8/5/15)

Yip, you are officially a button masher

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RoSsIkId (8/5/15)

So my diesel mech gentle touch isnt the reo way

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (9/5/15)

Thank you to @The Golf for helping out with new string. She fireing like a sumbitch. Where can i find nolex in cape town

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/5/15)

RoSsIkId said:


> Thank you to @The Golf for helping out with new string. She fireing like a sumbitch. Where can i find nolex in cape town


Glad you got sorted. Great stuff @The Golf.
I can post you some Noalox?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (9/5/15)

Communica in Salt River/Woodstock should have Thinus

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------

